# What would I get?



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

The hen is black pied. It got it's color from a recessive white father, and a blue check mother. The cock that she paired with is a recessive red. What can I expect to get from the black pied hen and the recessive red cock?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

It might be a pied with a splash...As long as the babies are healthy and no complications are the most important...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The only thing we can assure you, is that you'll have 50% spreads (black, solid brown, lavender...), and all the babies will be split for recessive red. 50% of the babies will be split for recessive white as well.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Okay thanks a bunch!! All i'm hoping for are the babies! And curious about how they would like like. Thanks again


----------

